# advice needed !!!!!!1 how do i move to cyprus ?



## cathyd (Nov 5, 2011)

hello all , i am would like to move to cyprus next year, how do i go about things ? visa's etc, , , do i just arrive in county and apply or do it in uk ? i would like to move to paphos , also is it easy to find work out there ? thanks so much


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

You have to apply for your Green slip before you move cathy


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

cathyd said:


> hello all , i am would like to move to cyprus next year, how do i go about things ? visa's etc, , , do i just arrive in county and apply or do it in uk ? i would like to move to paphos , also is it easy to find work out there ? thanks so much


Hi Cathy and welcome to the forum. I would advise you to read many of the previous threads already on here as lots of people have already been through this. I do not think you have to apply for anything before you move but once you are here, but I think Veronica, who is our moderator will be along soon to help on that subject. On the job situation, it sounds as if Cyprus is experiencing the same problems as everywhere else. Do you speak Greek because I think from what I gather, you will need to, to be able to work here.
I dont want to sound doom and gloom but i am just being realistic and if you read what has been written before, this is what is being said. Unless you have a job to go to already.
I do wish you luck and perhaps somebody else will come along soon to give you more advice. Everyone is really helpful on here and Veronica is the font of all knowledge.
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alexandrac said:


> You have to apply for your Green slip before you move cathy


Nonsense. 
Eu citizens can come over without having to apply for visas or green slips or any other slips
Once here you then apply for residency which as long as you can prove you can support yourself is not a problem.
Having said that you will need a job or a private income, such as a pension etc to prove you are able to support yourself. Jobs are as hard to come by here as they are anywhere else in the current economic climate so unless you have a job lined up or do not need to work I would advise you to make sure that you have enough funds to see you through for a few months and keep an emergency air fare fund to return to the UK in case you cannot find work. You will not get any state help here if you find yourself penniless.


Pam thank you for the compliment However there are many things I do not know but there is always someone who knows the answers to things that the rest of us don't.
I don't know why this post has gone so long unanswered, it must have slipped the net somehow


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for the correction Veronica it was what i was i was told before i moved here so i made sure i got it.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

cathyd said:


> hello all , i am would like to move to cyprus next year, how do i go about things ? visa's etc, , , do i just arrive in county and apply or do it in uk ? i would like to move to paphos , also is it easy to find work out there ? thanks so much


Good morning,

I would agree with everything already said. Please think carefully before you decide. You do not say how old you are or what sort of job you could do. Are you on your own or with a partner? All this is very relevant to the type of answers you will be given however as a starter some of the things to consider are

The language of the RoC is Greek Cypriot not Engliah
There is not social security payouts unless you have paid into the Cypriot system
Healthcare is not free
Jobs are very hard to find unless you have a skill a local does not have
Pay is very low should you be lucky enough to get a job

As Veronica has suggested you need to have enough money put by to get you back to UK should you need to.

There are a lot of threads on this subject and I suggest you have a hunt on this site. 

Kind regards


----------

